# Need to Buy Printer/Scanner: Recommendations Please



## Romans922 (Mar 24, 2011)

Greetings, 

We need to buy a Printer/Scanner for our home, which has a couple computers running on a wireless network which I want hooked up to the printer so all computers can print to it. Both computers are running Windows 7.

Any recommendations for us?  Thank you.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 24, 2011)

I would not by an HP. The hardware is good, but the software/drivers have been making me crazy.

I'd get at Lexmark or Brother. If you have the space, I would also consider a B&W laser printer like this one: Amazon.com: Brother HL-5370DW Laser Printer with Wireless Networking and Duplex: Electronics

and then a cheaper inkjet all in one. The idea is that the price per page for the one I have (and listed here) is like $0.01 (you can get an 8000 sheet toner cartridge for $20), whereas a color laser is more expensive per page, and a color inkjet even more.


----------



## Berean (Mar 24, 2011)

We've had the Canon PIXMA MX340 Wireless Office All-In-One Printer for over three months and love it. Great scanning and printing. Better ink prices than HP. Only Canon and HP give you new print heads with each cartridge. No problems thus far. Excellent photo printing. Wireless or USB.

Walmart.com: Canon PIXMA MX340 Wireless Office All-In-One Printer: Computers


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 24, 2011)

Check on the cost of replacement cartridges. Avoid printers that make you replace all the ink with a single refill for all colors. Some companies practically give their printer/scanners away, then make their bucks on the replacement ink. If you are going to be scanning from a program other than the software that comes with the scanner (like Photoshop) you might want to search that application's website to see if they have "issues" with a particular scanner.

I have an Epson that works great as a scanner, but the printer practically hasn't worked since one of the Microwave upgrades (7?) Seems like a lot of folks had problems.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone so far. Another question. I'm not big on network stuff, but say the printer has 10/100 ethernet capability and not wireless, can I plug it into the wireless router (so it is connected to ethernet) would that work from all computers? Currently I can see every computer on my network from each computer.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 24, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> Thanks everyone so far. Another question. I'm not big on network stuff, but say the printer has 10/100 ethernet capability and not wireless, can I plug it into the wireless router (so it is connected to ethernet) would that work from all computers? Currently I can see every computer on my network from each computer.


 
If the printer is wired (ethernet) only, you must plug it into the router (or a switch that is plugged into the router). 
If the printer is wireless, it is fine so long as it is close enough to the wireless router to get a signal.

In either case, that makes the printer a "networked" printer and any computer (including guests at your house) can print on it so long as they are also connected to the network (and that can be either by wire or wirelessly).


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Mar 24, 2011)

fredtgreco said:


> I would not by an HP. The hardware is good, but the software/drivers have been making me crazy.
> 
> I'd get at Lexmark or Brother. If you have the space, I would also consider a B&W laser printer like this one: Amazon.com: Brother HL-5370DW Laser Printer with Wireless Networking and Duplex: Electronics
> 
> and then a cheaper inkjet all in one. The idea is that the price per page for the one I have (and listed here) is like $0.01 (you can get an 8000 sheet toner cartridge for $20), whereas a color laser is more expensive per page, and a color inkjet even more.



I second the recommendation of Brother HL-5370DW! I have one myself. It's relatively cheap and very fast. You can also use duplex-printing with it (printing on both sides of the paper) which will reduce the paper expenses by half!


----------



## Bookmeister (Mar 24, 2011)

Andrew,
I use a Kodak wireless printer, not sure the model number but I think you can get it for about $75. the black ink replacement is $15. You can't beat it and I have had no issues with it over the last 6 months.


----------

